# iPod déconnant, plus de basses!



## Sami63 (28 Mai 2011)

Bonjour les gens.
J'ai un iPod nano 8GB 5ème Génération et il est passer à la machine à laver il y a un mois et demi  . Dés qu'il est sorti de la machine, je l'ai passer au feune. Il a bien marcher pendant environ 2 à 3 semaine et maintenant, il donne une bonne image, tout est parfait mais le volume ne change pas, même en augmentant ou en réduisant, il reste asser fort, et n'a plus aucune basse  . Si quelqu'un peut m'aider. 
Merci d'avance, Peace


----------



## Pharrel (29 Août 2011)

C'est un miracle qu'il fonctionne deja !
Les degats créer par l'eau sont aussi dangereux qu'aléatoire !


----------



## Sly54 (29 Août 2011)

Sami63 a dit:


> Si quelqu'un peut m'aider.


Repasse le dans la machine à laver 

Est ce que tu as testé un autre casque, au cas (bien improbable, je sais !) que le casque ait un problème de basses ?


----------

